# What is RE thinking?



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Salvator said:


> We have those in the munchie machine downstairs... they're not all that... Now when I order VW hop-up parts for my air-cooled VWs, Gene Berg, Inc. always throws in handfuls of Zotz candies... Those are worth ordering parts for!
> 
> www.geneberg.com
> 
> http://www.zotzpower.com/http://www.zotz.com/


I buy stuff from a an online wleding supply called Arc-Zone (www.arc-zone.com). They throw in a package of M&Ms with every order. Something to munch while checking out the order.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> What is it with you Chinese guys and all your superfluous redundant letters? Is it some sort of ethnic or cultural stuttering problem or something?


How do you know they are superfluous?

Or do you mean like you white guys and your letters to aren't used in a word?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> Oh.
> 
> My bad... sorry.
> 
> What is it with you Korean guys and all your superfluous redundant letters? Is it some sort of ethnic or cultural stuttering problem or something?


I don't know about spelling, but if you haven't tried it, you should. It's especially good late at night.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> How do you know they are superfluous?
> 
> Or do you mean like you white guys and your letters to aren't used in a word?


Nice signature! :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> How do you know they are superfluous?
> 
> Or do you mean like you white guys and your letters to aren't used in a word?


I'm not going to take you seriously, cone.

You weren't taking me seriously, were you?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> I don't know about spelling, but if you haven't tried it, you should. It's especially good late at night.


Just to be an equal opportunity :stickpokeer,

What's with you Americans and your bastardized french words? Colonel has no "R" or "E" in it, yet the word is "kernel". And how about those C's that sound like "S"... what's up with that? Why not just use "S"? "sessashun" vs. "cessation". You out to confuse the rest of the world or something? And what's the point of "C" anyway? You've got "K" and "S" to do _exactly_ the same thing...


----------

